
Court appoints 5 LotR experts to decide if comparison to Gollum is an insult - deeths
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/12/02/a-turkish-court-appointed-five-lord-of-the-rings-experts-to-figure-out-whether-this-gollum-meme-is-offensive/?tid=hybrid_collaborative_1_na
======
deadowl
Wow. That has a lot of potential interpretations.

